# Hurricane Isabel-Hitting Tidewater Area



## StingRayLou (Feb 20, 2003)

Go to this website....

www.hurricanetrack.com

Check this website out on the track of hurricane Isabel. 

In the first paragraph it has the meteorologist in his writing saying that hurricane Isabel will hit the Outer Banks at about 130mph than go directly over us and end up still packing a punch with 80mph winds in Pennsylvania, you can read that again Pennsylvania INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Went to Little Island Pier last night. I wonder if I'll see it again!?!


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

yup judy boone might get lucky on this one.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

MOTHER NATURES  mad for all this dam pollution peop[le are creating in the waters maybe thatll help it out a lil bit


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

Anyone have any experience with how the fishing is affected after a hurricane?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've been offline for the last 24 hours...I am not liking what I'm seeing. This map has it making landfall on Va. Beach and going straight up the throat of the bay. This is going to be a very, very bad week.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

keezy, I have heard th fishing after a "weak" cane is excellent. If this one stays th coarse an streanght it aint gonna be weak. :jawdrop:


----------



## mitchmtm1 (Aug 11, 2003)

keezy said:


> *Anyone have any experience with how the fishing is affected after a hurricane? *



Fishing?!!! There may be no boats left and the piers may be gone, so that just leaves the surf with 20+ foot swells.....Good luck. It will be a week (maybe much longer) before most of us will even think about fishing.

This storm WILL be a killer. Be safe, don't let it be you.

Mitch


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

Who’s packing up and heading west? 

I just can’t commit but the family has to be considered.

scheewwwww, 130 to 80 mi. hour winds............


----------



## luv2fish (Sep 4, 2003)

Won't be thinking of fishing until this storm passes. If fact I am running to the store for supplies better safe than sorry. Hope the pier's can last though this one. Its is looking bad for those along the coast. Everyone do a walk though of your yard and Please pick up ALL loose objects that could pose a risk.Be careful everyone!!!


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

This is gonna sound nuts to some of you but I am eagerly anticipating this storm. All my life I have loved big storms, and have been through several tornadoes in both Michigan and Northwest Indiana.


I plan to head to the shore and video tape as it gets closer. 20ft swells? Wow. I just hope Lynnhaven pier survives.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

You must be one of them adrenaline junkies....like me! Of course I am more for playing with the gators and snakes in Fl than messing with the hurricanes. I saw the devastation after Andrew in Fl. Ain't no pretty site. If this bad boy hits us the bay will never be the same.


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

I should explain that I'm not a sicko and won't be out fishing if everyone's house gets flattened... after all the canes I have experienced there is a week of beautiful weather right afterwards, but terrible (freshwater) fishing.
hopefully this storm peters-out when it hits the colder than normal water we have had.


----------



## StingRayLou (Feb 20, 2003)

It still looks bad for the tidewater area of Virginia. The coastline isn't going to look the same.  

There are predicting for our area to experience over 100mph winds still. The storm surge will be icredible at places such as Sandbridge and Lynnhaven. Even though it has weakened they are still predicting the worse for here.

You can check out the predicted track of Isabelle at this link...

http://www.hurricanetrack.com/Java/westatl.html

Prepare and be safe.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Fishing is very good before a hurricane. I remember in my younger day, I got caught in Oregan Inlet bridge with winds gustings and none of the fishermen would leave because as soon as we had a line in the water we would get fish. Then I realized all the cars moving north and gave it up. I didn't realize there was a hurricane coming. It took me about 3 hours to go from the bridge to the where the highway for the Outer Banks start. Those were the days before the weather channel and when I was more foolish.

I did fish after a hurricane with some success; however, it is kinda depressing as you go to the fishing spots with all the limbs, messed up building, and general destruction. It definitely doesn't seem right to be fishing with so much destruction around you.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

GraphixDude said:


> *This is gonna sound nuts to some of you but I am eagerly anticipating this storm. All my life I have loved big storms, and have been through several tornadoes in both Michigan and Northwest Indiana.
> 
> 
> I plan to head to the shore and video tape as it gets closer. 20ft swells? Wow. I just hope Lynnhaven pier survives. *


GraphicDude: These storms can be amazing to see, but please be careful out there. There's a reason why all the older folks around are very nervous about this storm. Hurricanes are not like tornadoes, which come up fast and leave fast. They build slower and they are unrelenting. Most of all, you must fear the storm surge, which, if piled on top of a high tide, can flood everything in sight.

If there's a big storm surge, most of Lynnhaven Pier will be swallowed. The beach will be underwater. Shore Drive will be impassable. The sidestreet up to the pier will be impassable. Willoughby Spit will be flooded out.

I'm not trying to be condescending, but most people in hurricanes die from drowning. Go out and get a look at things but please be careful. If this thing takes the path it appears it will, you will be in a very bad place if you try and venture into lowlying areas near the beach.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

*Graphix You obviously need some educating*

Not bustin you, but you dont want to head toward this type of hurricane. Ive surfed them and fished before/after and been washed off jetties a day before landfall by rogue waves. Sandbridge to say the spit could take this head on, depending on direction. Afterward, traveling could be snail to standing. About 24 hours before landfall you should be able to see some nice rollers from Seagull Pier. Go around to the other side of the island and the rollers should be starting to crash on the rocks and throw some good spray. Best part is you have a day to get someplace else. Had to evacuate from Brenda around 96 and stopped at Seagull so I remember the rollers. Brenda turned out to be a complete fizzle and never was this type. Have fun but stay safe.:barf:


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*I too, love the majestic power * of a big storm.

I wish I had enough *guts* to watch this one from the top deck of the house in Corolla.

When I was younger, I was a volunteer fireman and ambulance driver. 

During Hurricane Agnes, in 1972, I "hot wired" a diesel log skidder, and drove it thru 5' of flood water, to rescue an old "river rat" who "wasn't afraid of a little rain."

People who take *unneccessary risks,* and then expect others to risk thier necks to save them, really raise my blood pressure!!!

So, go. look. enjoy. It's a once in a lifetime thing.

*But Don't Be Stupid !!!!!*


----------



## Wilbur (May 19, 2003)

GD, like everybody said, enjoy but be safe. I grew up in Chesapeake Beach, lived there fron 58 to 75 , things can happen fast and catch you. We lived on Lookout Rd right by the CBBT, during the Ash Wed storm the Bay overwashed the dunes into the lake, the lake rose 12' overnight. You could go from Lake Pleasure House to Lake Chubb on the Amphib base in a boat down Lauderdle Ave where the water was 5' deep. Another time durig the mid 60s a couple of my friends and I were going surfing during a storm at Chicks ( the snack bar which eyerybody trys to call the whole area) when a cop stopped us an tried to stop us from going in the water. While he's talking to us a gust of snaps a utility pole and sparks go flying. He just rolled the window up and drove off. So be careful, sometimes i wonder how I made it to 50!


----------



## luv2fish (Sep 4, 2003)

Wow Its nice to know I am not the only one who loves to watch the hurricanes come in.I grew up in Buckroe Beach and love walking on the beach before the storm hits but there is nothing better than walking the beach after a big storm. You would be amazed at the stuff that washes up.It is Natures way of purging all the junk people throw overboard. Those of us that grew up on the water have a deep respect for it due to the fact we have seen the power of these storms before.(Remember Camille in 69)I am keeping my fingers crossed that Buckroe pier survives this one as it was there that I discovered my love of fishing .Better to hit now than next month when striper season starts to pick-up. My thoughts go out to everyone in Isabel's path.Be Safe and please BE Careful!!!!


----------



## da yooper (Jul 30, 2001)

*The computer models*

The meteorologist up here showed 5 computer
models predicting the storm path:
1 goes way south of DC
1 goes way north and east of DC
3 go up the Chesapeake Bay

Interestingly one predicted path I noticed
goes directly over Baltimore!

I think it will stay close to the bay somewhere
and mess things up...


----------



## baddogg3521 (Aug 26, 2003)

*graphixdude*

balls to the wall man, do what u love. if that makes u happy God is the only one that should be able to stop u. and we both know how he will do that. so if u get a great vid u have to led me see it
have fun and be safe

dan lee

fish til it hurts


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Walking the beach after the storm is always amazing. You can find the coolest stuff, and most of the danger has died off (except for sparking power lines).


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Virginia Beach was just on CNN. The news reported said--and to back up reiterate what sand flea said--most residents in the VA Beach area are worried about flooding because there are so many bays, tributaries, and the Chesapeake.

You guys be careful down there!


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

*I think this joke sums it up..*

A guy is in a house downsriver from a dam. The dam breaks and a cop comes to the door telling the man the dam broke and to get to higher ground. The man replies."The Lord will protect me".
Now the water is going up the side of the house when a boat comes to the front door. They tell him to jump in and he replies."The Lord will protect me". Now the whole house is under water and he is sitting on the roof. A helicopter comes and the man refuses to get in and relies on the Lord. The water then sweeps him away and he drowns. Now he is at the pearly gates and says to the Lord. I had faith in you why did you foresaken me.
The Lord replies." I sent a cop, I sent a boat and I sent a helicopter. *JUSt WHAT DID YOU WANT ME TO DO???* 

Hope nobody needs the cop, never mind the rest. Good luck!!


----------



## sawfish (Feb 26, 2001)

I live off of General Booth Blvd and you should see all the out of town news trucks....always wanted to be famous,just not pothumously....Looks like a serious storm even at Cat2....everyone be safe,good luck and godspeed....and be prepared to hear REO Speedwagon "Riding the Storm Out"!!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Another tune comes to mind*

*Hit the Road Jack* 

Just my 02.


----------



## da yooper (Jul 30, 2001)

*The Joke*

Landlocked:

You're right, the joke does sum it all up


----------



## da yooper (Jul 30, 2001)

*Storm stuff*

I almost got caught by the Lakes a couple of
times:

I was wading out into L. Superior on a windy
day (6' waves); the undertow was washing
all the rocks and sand out from under me and
I nearly lost my footing a couple of times.

I was surf casting on a bar by Black River on
L. Michigan, and started sinking in loose sand.
I almost didn't get my hipboot back! I didn't know
sand can be that unstable. (Strong west wind).

I recall that on several nights each fall the
Mack bridge get closed because of wind
(50 to 80mph) it will flip cars. I believe at 40mph
wind will flip box trucks -- including semi trailers
shaped like boxes. Not nice...


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I remember hurricane Gloria I was stand on the beach about an hour before the storm got to my town and it was an awesome site,but what made me go indoors is when my face got cut by a leaf blowing in the wind


----------



## Trippolski (Apr 30, 2003)

*Hey wilbur*

I got a friend who lives on Lookout road. I hope his house makes it through the storm okay. He has the canal in his backyard. It will probably flood his whole yard. This is going to be a long ride. Everybody buckle your seat belts and HOLD ON TO YOUR BUTTS!!!


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

To those who expressed concern for my safety, I thank you. I will consider everything everyone said, and will be sure and keep myself safe. I just gotta get a peek as it starts! It sounds like the after storm walk on the beach will be cool....I will be one of the first there.

I am goin to be staying out of my condo through the storm at VA Beach hotel. Should give nice access for video.


Everyone be safe and God bless you all.

PS...Lynnhaven Pier closes at 5pm today, what a bummer!


----------



## luv2fish (Sep 4, 2003)

Graphix,
Walking on the beach after the storm can prove to be very interesting as well as a learning experience. Expect to be amazed at what you will find.I remember finding pieces of boats,fishing rods+reels,etc,and of course all the junk people throw overboard But Please stay safe these storms are nothing to play with.I would be interested in seeing any video you get. Good Luck and be Careful


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

GraphixDude: You'll definitely have fun. It's one heck of an experience if you're a storm junkie, and what you see afterwards is always wild. Not just animals (fish/starfish/sand dollars/etc.) but pieces of boats, pieces of docks and piers and trees. You'll spend days beachcombing.  I'm not wishing for bad things, but I will admit to being a tad envious about what you'll see. (Yeah, I'm an idiot).

I'll turn on your photo privileges if you want to share what you've photographed with us.

On the upside, I expect the first big reds to show after this thing clears out.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey Gman let me know when your gonna walk and I'll meet ya with the pier harrassers (sp)and fish the beach. Its better with them on the beach, they can get a little crazy on the beach and its all rite. Too bad we can't have 4-wheelers with rod and coolers racks and cruise the beach!!!


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

I walked the beach at 9pm and went swimming about 200yds from the pier about 11pm tonight. The wind is awesome and the waves are crazy. I wish I could have gotten down to the Ocean front today.....


On the beach near lynnhaven pier the wind is really blowing now - will be out there again in a couple of hours and will be filming at first light. I already got some cool night vision shots from under lynnhaven pier a couple of hours ago.


Sandflea ... I will be sure and send you some of the good pics. Thanks for letting me share.

Poleant - ok bro will holla at you Friday or Thursday night. I have some cool pics of you and the kids from this spring during the blues blitz that I have to show you.

Be safe everyone... good luck "riding the storm out".


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

*Va Bch Pier*

We have lost about thirty feet and expect to lose the rest. What a bummer. Waves are just crushing it. Gman I'll get with you this weekend, stay safe.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2003)

poleant,


You just confirmed what I heard on CNN that I just posted on another thread .


----------

